# Doors not aligned



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> Has anybody else noticed their doors are not aligned?The doors on my wife's Cruze are perfect but mine are not aligned.I have seen reviews on KBB mentioning this issue but I was wondering how common it is.It actually looks worse in person than it does in the pictures.closeups


Yep, mines the same. Most of the time cars will shift during transit/with time etc. I'm not too concerned enough, but I know my buddy's dad works in the dept at GM and took his car in to get everything aligned perfectly. 

Not usually a huge issue/dealer may or may not do anything about it.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, many others cruze owners have noticed/complained about this. I would get it taken care of just because it might create unnecessary wind noise or maybe cause paint issues on the back doors with them being misaligned.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i bought my car on may 22 '12 and i noticed the drivers side rear door was not aligned and they adjusted it. my car is going in tues, aug 21, for the other rear door because when i open that door after a rain storm a cup of water pours out of the door sill.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> i bought my car on may 22 '12 and i noticed the drivers side rear door was not aligned and they adjusted it. my car is going in tues, aug 21, for the other rear door because when i open that door after a rain storm a cup of water pours out of the door sill.


Do you happen to know your Cruze bulid date?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It looks like my driver side rear door looks a little off it's a liitle more in than the front driver side door. ( nowhere near like what's in pic 2 above)


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Standard GM problem. My passenger door was so far off that the front bottom corner of the door was scraping the rocker. You should see how bad the Caddy SRX doors are. The stampings aren't even close.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Do you happen to know your Cruze bulid date?


no i dont, how do i find that out. dealer told me it is normal and ok if there is water in the door sill if its not getting into the cabin of the car!?!?!?! i was like well none of the other doors do that nor any of the other 10 cars ive owned. not the biggest deal in the world and its not noisy or anything. the day i bought the car, i noticed that on the other rear door where the small weather striping on the door points towards the rear of the car, was sticking out kinda far. i asked for them to trim it off but the aligned the door to fix it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> no i dont, how do i find that out. dealer told me it is normal and ok if there is water in the door sill if its not getting into the cabin of the car!?!?!?! i was like well none of the other doors do that nor any of the other 10 cars ive owned. not the biggest deal in the world and its not noisy or anything. the day i bought the car, i noticed that on the other rear door where the small weather striping on the door points towards the rear of the car, was sticking out kinda far. i asked for them to trim it off but the aligned the door to fix it.


To find your Cruze bulid date is right below your drivers side front seat it's on the square looking plaque.it wil tell you the month and year your Cruze was bulit.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I remember reading somewhere that early model 2012's they had some issues with doors not being aligned right ( but don't quote me on that)


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

Mine was built in 7/2012.I'll be taking it back to the dealer soon to get them adjusted.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> Mine was built in 7/2012.I'll be taking it back to the dealer soon to get them adjusted.


That's means that you have one of the last build 2012's it's kind of hard to believe they can go a hole model year not being able to properly align a door (makes you wonder about the quality control at Lordstown where the Cruze is built)


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine was built in October of 2011 and my driver's left door didn't align with the rear like the right side. Dealer adjusted it no problem. I now do notice the rears don't align perfectly with the rear quarter panel. They stick out a little but at least they both look the same so I probably won't bother getting it fixed. The driver's door was really noticeable compared to the passengers door. 

I also notice the trunk tail lights and the quarter panel tail lights don't line up perfectly either. The trunk is level with both quarter panels though and I have no water in the trunk so I will probably leave them too. They are at least the same off on both sides so it looks symmetrical. 

But yeah the panel alignment leaves something to be desired on the cruzes. I noticed the new ones are off too so I am not too worried about it. But take the doors back and get it aligned.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Coablt had this problem? (don't they have quality inspections on these cars before they leave the factory)


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

It's most of GM's stuff. Go look at the buick Regal. It is worse than the Cruze. I also just looked at the Dodge Dart. It's body fitment looks like the guys need a new set of eyes, even the robots.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

I was finally able to take it in to the dealer today.The local dealer is very small and doesn't have a body shop so they sent it out to an independant body shop.It was actually the strikers that were misaligned instead of the doors.Everything lines up perfectly now.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

HisandHers said:


> I was finally able to take it in to the dealer today.The local dealer is very small and doesn't have a body shop so they sent it out to an independant body shop.It was actually the strikers that were misaligned instead of the doors.Everything lines up perfectly now.


Strikers?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Strikers are the latches and latch catches. One or the other of these (usually the latch side) is adjustable. If they're not adjusted properly the door will shift when latching.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Strikers are the latches and latch catches. One or the other of these (usually the latch side) is adjustable. If they're not adjusted properly the door will shift when latching.


oh okay, thanks


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've noticed some kind of alignment mark at my door strikers. Looks like it might be computer generated. It's sort of a crosshair like a rifle scope reticle.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

HisandHers said:


> I was finally able to take it in to the dealer today.The local dealer is very small and doesn't have a body shop so they sent it out to an independant body shop.It was actually the strikers that were misaligned instead of the doors.Everything lines up perfectly now.



HisandHers,
Thank you for the update! I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved for you!! If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

I have an issue with both my front doors, they both don't seem to close/align correctly for some reason, I do get wind noise from both doors, and water in the door sills. I even had to push the driver side front door seals back in place a few times. I haven't talked to a dealer yet about it, but I do want to hear what other cruze owners think. Below is a pic of the top of the passenger side door, which is the worst of the two.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Just had a look at mine and all 4 doors are dead on.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

shaggszgn said:


> I have an issue with both my front doors, they both don't seem to close/align correctly for some reason, I do get wind noise from both doors, and water in the door sills. I even had to push the driver side front door seals back in place a few times. I haven't talked to a dealer yet about it, but I do want to hear what other cruze owners think. Below is a pic of the top of the passenger side door, which is the worst of the two.
> 
> View attachment 7517


I say take it to the dealer and have them fix it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would recommend having your dealer take a look at your front doors they should be able to fix them for you.


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replys, I'm going to try to fit in a trip to the dealer next week. I'll keep you all updated


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shaggszgn said:


> I have an issue with both my front doors, they both don't seem to close/align correctly for some reason, I do get wind noise from both doors, and water in the door sills. I even had to push the driver side front door seals back in place a few times. I haven't talked to a dealer yet about it, but I do want to hear what other cruze owners think. Below is a pic of the top of the passenger side door, which is the worst of the two.
> 
> View attachment 7517



shaggszgn,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have this issue addressed. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer in regards to this concern. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

My passenger side was mis-aligned. I put the black rubber door molding on the edges, and whenever i opened the rear psngr door it would rub on the front molding. Driver side was ok. 2x4 and a big hammer adjusted it enough... Thanks to family in the autobody business... Trick of the trade? =)


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lordstown.
Not surprising


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

****! Now I'm all paranoid and I'm going to check all my doors in the morning!

Hoping me and my Cruze are still here to read the posts barring any engine fires!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

HisandHers said:


> Has anybody else noticed their doors are not aligned?


I've closely inspected hundreds of Cruzes built at Lordstown and see this all the time. There are other common defects, too, but I'm not here to trash talk the Cruze or the people and system that put together the product you see on a dealer's lot. Assembly quality is hit-or-miss and many vendor-supplied parts come up woefully short, too.

In sum the Cruze is what it is, though I had hoped for better.

Experience and common sense tell me that many people who bought or leased a Cruze, first-time conquest buyers for example, will return to their preferred Japanese-, Korean- or German-engineered brand next time around and never return to the GM fold.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's a shame isn't it?
As a Cobalt owner I can't imagine why GM chose this Plant to build the Cruze. Well known build quality issues apart from the shoddy parts that went into the car in the first place. Did GM fire the Plant quality manager before allowing the Cruze to be built there? If not, then why should they be surprised to see these issues?
Are they going to change the car's name once again as word gets out that they aren't reliable? Why advertise 4 million miles of testing and then allow all these issues(tranny erratic shifting, antifreeze smell, etc) to show up?
I don't get it.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

UlyssesSG;
Experience and common sense tell me that many people who bought or leased a Cruze said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> shaggszgn,
> I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have this issue addressed. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer in regards to this concern. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I was able to take my Cruze into the dealer and they adjusted the strikers on both front doors. Much better now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shaggszgn said:


> I was able to take my Cruze into the dealer and they adjusted the strikers on both front doors. Much better now.



shaggszgn.
Thank you for the update! I am happy to hear this issue has been resolved. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What is the best way to tell that the doors on the cruze are not aligned properly? Will it be pretty obvious or is it hard to spot? How do you determine which door is that one that needs to be aligned and which one is aligned correctly? Anybosy have any pics of aligned and misaligned doors on the cruze....like some before and after pic? Thanks!


----------

